

Yelp Strips Business Owners of Elite Status. - famousactress
http://www.yelp.com/topic/boston-yelp-elite-pro--did-you-know-your-elite-status-can-be-removed-from-you

======
famousactress
After three years as a business owner (with great reviews), and an Elite
member.. Yelp suddenly pulled my wife's Elite status.. vaguely citing a policy
that appears not to be written down anywhere. This seems like a bad idea..
Elite folks, and Business Owners are Yelp's biggest assets. What's the upside?

